# Claustrophobic/ fear of lifts...



## twne (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello All;

Just a post to get me started...

I have just accepted a relocation offer which will see me starting on 04/01/15 in Dubai. 

My question, is perhaps an unusual one; Would having a fear of enclosed spaces (lifts especially) be a problem for life in Dubai? / Does anyone have experience living with this particular fear in Dubai?

I think where we choose to live would be the biggest concern. The office is in Jebel Ali so I would need to choose something within commutable distance. 

I was thinking something on the Palm Jumeirah. Looking at the property websites my housing allowance should cover a 2 bed apartment there.

Can anyone offer advice on finding a property on a low floor (accessible by stairs)?

Thanks,


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

Fear of lifts is more common than you can imagine. I know several people who have it. Some of them have overcome it. It's not very difficult to overcome. I myself don't like flats very high up. Not because I have a fear of lifts. But because what will happen if there's a fire or earthquake? Running down so many flights of stairs is going to be horrible. And what happens if the lights go out too? Most building staircases don't even have windows so it'll be complete darkness. 

This is why it's always better to get an apartment on a lower floor or rent a villa instead of an apartment.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

On what floor is your office?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Unless you are in a Palm villa, the Shoreline apartments are 10 floors or more high. There are stairs but not commonly used. The lower floors are very busy as you have road, or a bar or a monorail right outside your window.

You may be better seeking a villa unit somewhere else.


----------



## twne (Aug 21, 2014)

It is my wife with the fear and as we are a young couple (no kids) we thought we would be more comfortable in a more central apartment, rather than a villa. 

My feelings are we would be better to wait until we are both out there and view some apartments and villas. Just looking for some general advice or similar experiences. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Most of the apartment buildings close to Jebel Ali are high rise buildings. They sell the view more than the actual apartment if you look at any of the property sites. Is your wife willing to walk up and down 6 or 8 flights of stairs everytime you need to go somewhere?

If your budget permits, you could afford a villa in Jebel Ali Village or JVC, JVT, Springs or Meadows. They're all close to the Jebel Ali Freezone.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Don't forget that most stairwells are not air-conditioned - this will have an impact on your decision making. Going down may be ok, but skywards won't be pleasant (unless you're one of those 'run up tall buildings' sporty types).


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Look into the Greens. Right opposite the Palm and central enough. Has a few high rises but most of the community is mid rises. Shouldn't be difficult to find a ground or first floor apartment.

Other than that I don't think it's difficult to avoid elevators in Dubai. You'd just have to avoid restaurants and bars that require elevator access.


----------



## twne (Aug 21, 2014)

Thought I would follow up on this... Finally got round to it.

We have now been here since January and we found an apartment in JBR on the Upper Plaza level. We love the apartment and the area.

One flight of stairs from the plaza and a couple more to the ground. We don't have the lovely sea views of some, but a good size balcony over the plaza is nice enough.

It wasn't an easy find and many agents did not listen to our requirements, but in the end we got lucky and found one we liked. (some people have a strange idea on how to show a property)

Thanks again for everyone's advice.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Glad to hear it, I am surprised to find there were agents that didn't listen to your requests though ;-)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Great! How do you manage to avoid lifts at work, at the airport, and at hotels etc?


----------

